# Server Drive 08 Update: We did it! THANK YOU!



## Galahad

We did it, guys, we made our goal and then some! All thanks to you, our wonderful and dedicated community. 

Seriously, guys. We owe you a big debt of gratitude. Thanks to your donations and subscriptions we now have the money we need to move to a dedicated server. 

This means more bandwidth and more stability. Pages will load faster during peak hours, we'll have no more of those annoying crashes (knock on wood), and Jez can start playing with new features again, and it gives us some room to grow. Heresy's future looks bright and secure for the time being, and all thanks to you dedicated Heretics.

And to say thanks, I plan to wield my mighty +12 Rep Power and personally thank each and every subscriber who posts on this thread with a giant rep boost.

This is the one and only time it's alright to ask for rep, because you've earned it ;-) But you've got to come in and post in this thread so I can keep track and so I can assign the rep (since you need a post to get repped)

And, just FYI, I'll be repping *any* subscriber who posts in here...even if you subscribed after we met our goal, or before we started the drive.

So come and get it, guys. If you've got a bold blue name, come and post here for some free rep.


----------



## Hespithe

LOL... is this supposed to be your version of 'Rep-Spamming', Gal?

I'll (nearly) double your offer, lol.


----------



## humakt

Huzzah, give me some rep :victory:


----------



## morfangdakka

Hey I was just happy to support a great site for a year. So a big thanks to Jez and you guys and gals that make this a great place for the rest of us.


----------



## Hespithe

By the way, Morfangdakka.... You do have the BEST custom title, lol.


----------



## Galahad

LOL, without a doubt


----------



## cccp

great!

gal...i have a supporter tag too


----------



## Hespithe

That you do, lol... but your cape could use some improving...


----------



## Katie Drake

*whistles*


----------



## cccp

thanks to all the supporters! couldnt have been possible without you guys.


----------



## pyroanarchist

Thanks for giving us such a great site. If it wasn't a great site I'm sure we wouldn't have supported. The credit really goes to you guys.


----------



## Lemartes

Where's my Ale ?


----------



## Hespithe

Probably spilling down between your legs.... darn, messy, lemmings...


----------



## Lemartes

Where's my Bolter ... I'm going out hunt something down.

Anyone saw a greedy old ex-marine in a pink bodysuit ?


----------



## Hespithe

LOL... that's not pink.... I just spilt my Kool-Aid...


----------



## Lemartes

The pink thingy starting yet again ?

I would have immaginied t that 4 therapies and a personal doctor would have helped with that.

*shakes head* Cruel World ... cruel ...


----------



## malekith

more rep please !!

nice one, glad the goal was achieved.



Edit- soz guys, i didnt read the thread properly. thought the rep was for anyone, wasnt trying to sound like a cheeky "&?:>@!


----------



## Tiberius

Glad to have helped out.


----------



## Galahad

malekith said:


> more rep please !!
> 
> nice one, glad the goal was achieved.


Just so everyone knows, this is meant to be a thank you for the people who have helped support us. But don;t worry, malekith, I'm sure you'll earn plenty of rep in the future


----------



## Hereticus

Great forum you have here, happy to be able to help,

Dave


----------



## vindur

Congratulations on completing the drive. Unfortunatly due to certain constraints i am unable to subscribe at the moment but will do in the future.

again congrats and a toast to heresy online.


----------



## Jezlad

Your support has been absolutely amazing and totally secures our future.

I'll be talking to the Host over the next few days regarding the upgrade.

Super job guys. :yahoo:

Jez


----------



## Viscount Vash

Thanks to all the supporters, a great job done by all.

Ah i remember back in the day when there was only about 3 supporters and two of those were me and Jez. lol.

Thanks for showing your love to Heresy and here's to a brighter and faster loading future.:victory:


----------



## swntzu

Yay! It's good to know that I contributed in some small fashion.


----------



## Galahad

vindur said:


> Congratulations on completing the drive. Unfortunatly due to certain constraints i am unable to subscribe at the moment but will do in the future.
> 
> again congrats and a toast to heresy online.


Don;t worry about it. i know exactly how tight finances can get.
But when you do, come on in and let me know, I'll be waiting...


----------



## Steel Rain

I'm here give me my reppy goodness. I just REsubscribed too. Enjoy that extra $30US, Jez


----------



## Druchii in Space

I was planning to do this last week, but kept getting distracted by WoW at home, and weary of using any of my paypal pw at work, but I thought what the hell, otherwise I'll just forget again. 

Gratz on hitting the target.


----------



## Fenrakk101

I didn't donate


----------



## torealis

rep meeee now!


----------



## Hespithe

Done... but in Tor's case I know not why, lol.


----------



## Fivetide

well done and I hope the site has a along life and the server nevr dies !!


----------



## Galahad

Fenrakk101 said:


> I didn't donate


That's ok, you can always donate later and come over here to let us know :wink: We're always going to need support from our community to keep growing and keep up with our expenses.


----------



## Pickle

Lol, while I could only support for a month I did


----------



## Galahad

Even a one-month subscription gets a rep-bump from me...just gotta post before your tag wears off. (Though I'm sure if you post after it expires Jez can find your recepit and you;ll still get your thanks)


----------



## plug

Glad we made it, well done.


----------



## Battousai2

**Claps** long live the Heresy!


----------



## Pandawithissues...

> I just REsubscribed too


I think there's a few of us that did that mate 

I'm glad we've hit the target.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus

Soon as I get back to work and get my feet under me i'll be donating. One little accident and they think you're a crack fiend. :angry:


----------



## Engelus

I was going to donate, but the american dollar is not so good right now ;_;.

If I sent you an hours worth of salary it would probably buy an hours worth of bandwidth.


----------



## Galahad

The US dollar isn't as strong as it used to be, but it's worth about half what the pound is. So 1 month costs $3 US, and a year is $30...still pretty cheap. A couple bottles of coke, or one cup of starbucks a month


----------



## Lord Commander Erus

Galahad said:


> The US dollar isn't as strong as it used to be, but it's worth about half what the pound is. So 1 month costs $3 US, and a year is $30...still pretty cheap. A couple bottles of coke, or one cup of starbucks a month


Not that bad then, can probably swing it out of my first or second check.

Or sell the remnants of my Custode army... Not like I'm going to really do anything with them.

P.S. - Lewis Black sums up my opinion on Star Bucks!


----------



## Xaereth

um... I heart +rep.


----------



## heliosmj12

hey thanks galahad


----------



## STATIC

Hereticus said:


> Great forum you have here, happy to be able to help,
> 
> Dave


I have rep'd this guy myself!!!!!
5 posts, joined in april and still contributes....... Nuff sed!! k:

Congrats on making the grade.
Wish i could've helped out.
Some time in the future for sure.


----------



## Brother Anubus

What?? I don't get it....

So is Heresy still going to be the same or is it going to change.


----------



## Galahad

Thanks to the contributions of our members, Heresy is going to be moving to a new, dedicated server (rather than the crappy shared hosting we have now) we'll have more bandwidth and processing power, meaning we can keep growing and keep adding new and cool things without getting slow page loads or having our site shut down.


----------



## Lemartes

Do we we get more Ale as well ?

And medical attention for Hesp ?


----------



## Katie Drake

And a private lair for the Drake?


----------



## Galahad

what do you think the mod forum is?


----------



## Churlton

Happy to help.
I been paid back in spades (advice etc...) for the subs donated.

Thanks again.


----------



## Gore Hunter

You Know something I think those That Donated deserve some Rep Well done all you lot


----------



## Bishop120

Wohooo!! Awesome work guys!


----------



## Kato

wohoo! so... can I have some rep please?


----------



## newt_e

I'll have some rep please...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Wonderful that you guys met your goal! Cant wait to see the new stuff you guys are planning!

and LOTS O' REP!!!!

cheers!

Commissar Ploss

p.s. The Commissariat is always watching...

p.s.s. Check out my articles if you need any advice on Airbrushing!


----------



## Wolfblade

Look forward to seeing the new features.

Although... after subscribing, I was a little disappointed to see the little donation target bar/graph thing disappear! I missed that little fella.


----------



## Galahad

We haven't got any new features lined up just yet, but now we'll have the room and bandwidth to implement them. Right now we're waiting for our vurrent features to get updated to the newest version of the forum software, then we;re going to update the site to the latest software. After that, who knows.

Jez is working out our server move as we speak


----------



## chrisman 007

Well done guys. I would've happily subscribed if my parents let me, but hey, well done all you supporters! This lowly senior member salutes you!


----------



## retardonice

Yeah Go Heresy, And Lemme Get Some Rep


----------



## Commissar Ploss

retardonice said:


> Yeah Go Heresy, And Lemme Get Some Rep


rep whoring is only allowed in this thread if you're a supportersorry...but i'm sure they'll rep you if you become a supporter...

the Commissar

p.s. the Commissariat is always watching...


----------



## Wildthing115

gratz on your goal 

btw rep plox hehe


----------



## storm trooper

hez hez guys hope the funding is goin well



happy gaming


----------



## Alias2003

Fantastic Job team heresy!

Definately the best dedicated warhammer and 40k site on the web in terms of the community and mod team!

Great job again!

Alias


----------



## Sons of Russ

Nice work, ladies and gentlemen.

Long live the Heresy!


----------



## Elchimpster

I subscribed for a year. I'd be ashamed if I didn't put so much time in here and not chip in.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

glad to be helping the site cheers for the experience everyone.


----------



## Firewolf

>> I thought it was time to pay my dues after being able to become part of such a cool and friendly forum. Anyhoos, We is the shit!!!:so_happy:


----------



## LoreMaster

Although i havn't been on here long i think you guys have done a great job with the site and am only too happy to donate to help with the running of it.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

Finally got off my throne to chip in some cash to Heresy. Can't have 80% of my free time going down the tubes now can I?

-Dirge


----------



## luthorharkon

Well Heresy, you've got my cash now,
but you've earnt it:grin:

Luthor Harkon


----------



## Khorne's Fist

well done Heresy crew, by far the best hobby site out there. It's the only one that's earned my hard earned cash.


----------



## jordan_darko

happy to help out, everyone here is so awesome its the least i could do. JD


----------



## Digg40k

Boo. :shok:


----------



## Red Corsairs

I decided to support because... well, hey! It's a great freindly environment here so what better way to repay you!


----------



## Dagmire

ok give me rep and errrrm, a pencil. yeah thats right a pencil, ah ah ah make sure its a sharp one, with a rubber on the end mind you!


----------



## dirty-dog-

damm where was i when this thread started........

Congrats gal, great to here that heresy is still going reall good.




some rep would be nice......


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Woo hoo! Go Heresy! May she grow old and maybe a beard.


----------



## the cabbage

took me a couple of years to get motivated, sorry.

What is our next target?


----------



## Hudson

well done heresy!!!

no rep required cheers though


----------



## MaidenManiac

Lol are folks still asking about rep in a 6 months old tread?

Anyways good job all guys included, would have been hard for all us new to get here otherwise :biggrin:


----------



## Baron Spikey

Okey dokey I gone and put myself down for a monthly recurring membership, for some reason my twisted mind made the staggering leap of logic that I could afford £1.50 a month every month but not £15 for a year...

Now bow down to me unwashed peons for I am your rightful master :laugh:


----------



## muffinman82

Did someone say fffffrrrrreeee Rep please sir could i have some more


----------



## Galahad

The rep isn't free (and asking for rep is against the rules...it can earn you a negative rep score, in fact), it's a thankyou gift for subscribers...and the deal is still in full effect. They;ve earned a hearty thanks for helping to support Heresy.


----------



## SpaNNerZ

Oh oh oh Does that mean the chat box is comin back now!!!!????

I loved that little thing, great to read

otherwise good on all the people, who are willing to give money, their money to a great forum (I'm on an apprenticeship atm, so I'm being a tightarse for the next two years or so)
but yay


----------



## Djinn24

Wow how the hell did I miss this thing. I am a rep whore too! Not as large of one as Gal... but none the less I like it.


----------



## Galahad

SpaNNerZ said:


> Oh oh oh Does that mean the chat box is comin back now!!!!????
> 
> I loved that little thing, great to read
> 
> otherwise good on all the people, who are willing to give money, their money to a great forum (I'm on an apprenticeship atm, so I'm being a tightarse for the next two years or so)
> but yay


This is an old thread and we've grown quite a bit since the original drive. Unfortunately even with a dedicated server the chatbox ate too many resources and had to be scrapped. But it lasted much longer than it would have otherwise

There's still Live Chat, however.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Became a supporter the other day. Felt right seen as though HO is so awsome. 15 Quid is nothing seen as though we all get so much from it

Love


----------



## Blackhiker

Yeah giving a bit a year is definitely worth it for this place.


----------



## Critta

Congratulations on making a wonderful site and a friendly community 

More than happy to throw a few quid your way to ensure that continues.


----------



## pchandler43

I'll toss my credits into the heretical pot of internet lub


----------



## khorneflake

gimme my prize, i hope its an empty box, iv always wanted one of those. ooo please and empty box!


----------



## Concrete Hero

There we go guys, finally paid for.


----------



## Trevor Drake

huzzah, glad to help in making this possible guys and girls, and hope to be able to help in the next drive.


----------



## Bogg

"cough" Just glad to help out mates, I use this Forum alot, and those 15£ aint missed!


----------



## Riandro

>Bump< thread is alive again


----------

